# Any BSB fans in here?



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 9, 2007)

*back BSB! *
Did you guys hear their new song? It's pretty good as always... Too bad Kevin Richardson is not part of the group any more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They been through awhole lot so check out the video I found on youtube. Enjoy Ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Backstreet Boys -Inconsolable
http://youtube.com/watch?v=riVQMZmD8VQ











that look cool forreals hahahah.... the wave..​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 9, 2007)

My goodness, the backstreet boys were my adolescence. I can't wait to see what they do with this :-D


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_My goodness, the backstreet boys were my adolescence. I can't wait to see what they do with this :-D_


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm going to marry brian. dgaf what anyone says...i swore it to myself when i was like 7 years old.


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

They do make some great music


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

OMFG?!?! The ONLY cute one left?? I'm not even going to listen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What was ur fave song then guys?


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha, Kevin was the cute one?  I always thought he was just the creepy old man.

Now with saying that, I've touched Kevin.  I'm special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH BSB... I was OBSESSED with them when I was 14.  My whole world was them.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Haha, Kevin was the cute one?  I always thought he was just the creepy old man.

Now with saying that, I've touched Kevin.  I'm special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH BSB... I was OBSESSED with them when I was 14.  My whole world was them._

 

You .... touched.... Kevin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You weren't a Nick fan were you?! :O


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahah, yep.  At a concert in 2005 when they reunited and toured the US... security was super lax so my friend and I hung out in the front row and Kevin came over and grabbed my hand.  The inner 14 year old in myself nearly died, LOL.

Yep, I liked Nick... but there were things I liked about all of them.  I think Brian is the most attractive now, though.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a super nice thread considering I was a crazy BSB fan all my teen years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, I fulfilled my dream of watching them perform live with my own two eyes couple weeks back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got tons of not so clear pictures n awesome videos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I was shrieking and jumping like mad


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 9, 2010)

12 year old Heather would have peed her pants upon seeing this thread.

24 year old Heather still finds it amusing.

I was into AJ, the badass.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I might just post a picture of Kevin to remind you all why he's the lovliest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mtv.com/shared/media/news...e-than-jve.jpg

How can this not be awesome?

So how many here have seen them live? I never got to, gut i saw 5ive!! (Oh the shame!!)


----------

